# 21 foot 2X4's



## Mizer (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a job that I had on Friday. I normally shy away from sawing 21 foot stuff but this was a man that helped me when I first started in the sawmill buidness. I tried to talk him into 20' 6" or even 9" but he said he had it figured at 21 so that is what I did. At a full 21 foot you have to position the log perfectly to be able to barley get your blade to pass down on the entry end and most of the time the blade would not come all the way out of the end of the log, so I would have to pull the lumber back just so I could raise the blade to move the carriage back. It was one of those grin and bare it jobs.
[attachment=11827]
[attachment=11828]
I ended up with around 95 2X4's and a bunch of 1X4's
[attachment=11829]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice job Brian. I cut a couple of 24 foot 1" x 6" once and that was loads of fun too. 

What's the species - doesn't look like pine.


----------



## gvwp (Oct 11, 2012)

I hate doing anything over about 18'. Never actually did a full 21'. I can imagine its a real pain though.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 12, 2012)

gvwp said:


> I hate doing anything over about 18'. Never actually did a full 21'. I can imagine its a real pain though.


I hope I don't have to do that again for a long time.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice job Brian. I cut a couple of 24 foot 1" x 6" once and that was loads of fun too.
> 
> What's the species - doesn't look like pine.


Poplar?


----------



## Mizer (Oct 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job Brian. I cut a couple of 24 foot 1" x 6" once and that was loads of fun too.
> ...


Sorry Kevin, didn't see the question at the end. Yes it was popiar, not much pine around here unless someone planted it in there yard.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 13, 2012)

I had to mill some 35 footers one time with no bed extension. That was a pain. Took almost 2 full days to mill 3 of them. I wouldn't say I won't do that again, but sheesh..... I regularly resaw 40' beams, but that is a whole lot easier than milling a log up.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> ..... I regularly resaw 40' beams, but that is a whole lot easier than milling a log up.



Ain't that the truth. Those nice square beams roll a LOT easier on the toe board rollers than a bumpy log. I never plan to ever mill anything longer than 20ish feet again but like you, it's probably best to never say never.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Woodsman said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I regularly resaw 40' beams, but that is a whole lot easier than milling a log up.
> ...



Rollers? You mean you have rollers on yours? Where can I get them? I don't really need them that much, but it would be nice from time to time. When I resaw the bigger timers, they are always 22" x 22" or bigger and usually 30' - 40' long, the folks that I mill for have all the support equipment there (big forklifts) to make handling them pretty slick.


----------

